# top tens and films



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 15, 2003)

If you had to give these top ten movies what would they be

top ten most realistic martial art movies

top ten funnest martial art movies

top ten most unrealistic movies

ten worst martial art movies.


----------



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 16, 2003)

top ten most realistic martial art movies
(fighting)

in no particular order

1. the hunted
2. enter the dragon
3. passenger 57
4. roadhouse(except the whole rip out the throat thing)
5.no retreat no surender
6.first blood( not realy a ma movie but the fighting he did when he escapes looked realistic to me)
7.best of the best
8.rapid fire
9. time cop 2(starring jason scott lee)
10.karate kid

top ten funnest martial art movies
1.enter the dragon
2. roadhouse
3.last dragon
4.bloodsport
5.perfect weapon
6.exit wounds
7. lone wolf maquade
8.snake eater 3
9.american ninja
10.deadly outbreak


top ten most unrealistic movies
1. the matrix
2. crouching tigar
3. the one
4. romeo must die
5. kill bill
6. the last dragon
7.kill or be killed
8. kill and kill again
9.infra man
10. black mask

ten worst martial art movies.
1.cyborg
2.cyborg 2
3.samurai bikers from hell
4.out for a kill
5. the circuit 2
6.american ninja 5
7.kung pow
8.bloodsport 4
9.pocket ninjas
10. surf ninjas

just my thoughts. yours?


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 16, 2003)

My thoughts?
Well you asked.
You watch ALOT of martial arts movies!
Just my thoughts.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *You watch ALOT of martial arts movies!*



Don't we all?!? 

I'm planning on going to see Kill Bill Vol. I with some co-workers tomorrow (finally!).


----------



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 16, 2003)

great movie. I went with a few of my students and we all loved it. got a lot of goar though so be prepared


----------



## jukado1 (Nov 16, 2003)

for those who liked "enter the dragon" try to "rent Kentucky fried movie" it has a great takeoff on etd.  but keep the kids out of the room, there's a lot of nudity and adult humor.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2003)

Martial arts movies forum:
http://pub137.ezboard.com/btheninjadojo89233


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hapki-bujutsu _
> *If you had to give these top ten movies what would they be *



ten? I can't be bothered with that! Maybe a few...

*top ten most realistic martial art movies*

1. Fight Club
2. Karate Kid I (realistic in the sense of MA improving confidence and QOL)

*top ten funnest martial art movies*

1. Wheels on Meals (that's hilarious that one)
2. Police Story I
3. Police Story II
4. Big Trouble in Little China

*top ten most unrealistic movies*

1. Any of the silly flying ones (not that they aren't great)! So let's go for Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon 
2. The 'Kickboxer' series (enjoyable, but, complete fiction...)
3. Matrix 1
4. Matrix 2
5. Matrix 3 (I haven't seen it yet but i'm guessing here)
6. Matrix 4 (no, it doesn't exists, but when it does it'll be as crap as the others)

*ten worst martial art movies*

Oo, I have seen some crap in my time! Let's see:

1. Rumble in Hong Kong
2. Twin Dragons
3. Blind Fury (...don't start, you know it's terrible!)
4. Bruce Lee: The Man The Myth
5. Kung Pow: Enter the Fist (what a load of tripe!)
6-123. Jean Fraud Van Damme's complete back catalogue excluding Bloodsport
123-150. Steven Seagull's entire back catalogue excluding Under Siege
151. Mortal Kombat


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 19, 2005)

hapki-bujutsu said:
			
		

> top ten most realistic martial art movies
> (fighting)
> 
> in no particular order
> ...


Sorry to respond to such an old thread, but "Surf Ninja's" and "Kung Pow" are two of my favorite movies.  

Jeff :asian:


----------



## still learning (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, Just want to share this!  Have you seen the movie " Iron and silk"  it may not be in the top ten, but it was very entertaining.  The whole family will enjoy this movie.  It is base on a true story and tells of what China was like in the 1980's.  

 " Iron and Silk"  worth seeing if you can find the video.  It is about an teacher who is there to teach  a English  class and learn the art of Wushu, but learns what China is all about.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 21, 2005)

who remembers "They Call Me Bruce"?!


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 21, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> who remembers "They Call Me Bruce"?!


 Yes I do remember that. Back in the early 80's with Johnny Yune I believe. Saw it a couple of times and thought it was pretty good. Best regards, Steve


----------

